# Luxury Package vs. Sport Package?



## lobeck (Feb 5, 2002)

We're in the market for a new vehicle, and we're giving serious consideration to the Eos 2.0T. But, we can't decide between the Luxury Package or the Sport Package. Why did you choose the package you did? Are heated seats only available in the Sport Package? Are power seats and leather-wrapped multi-function steering wheel only available in the Luxury Package? Can you get either package with leather seats instead of the leather ones? (Would you want to?) When I was talking to one of the dealerships today, the salesman said he had one w/ the Sport Package and _leatherette_ seats. I didn't think that was possible... 
Anyway, thanks in advance for helping this relative newbie!










_Modified by lobeck at 4:34 AM 1-23-2007_


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Luxury Package vs. Sport Package? (lobeck)*

Welcome! I picked the Sport Package because I like the cornering seats better. I also preferred the sport pedals and aluminum trim to what comes with the Luxury Package. But I don't think you'd go wrong with either choice.
Alex


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Luxury Package vs. Sport Package? (ChicagoVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoVW* »_Welcome! I picked the Sport Package because I like the cornering seats better. I also preferred the sport pedals and aluminum trim to what comes with the Luxury Package. But I don't think you'd go wrong with either choice.
Alex

i basically chose the sport package for the same reason. that and the sport suspension and of course the 6spd manual... I like sporty rides over airy rides...call me crazy, but german cars are known for being able to hug the road, and I like that feeling...










_Modified by Small5 at 9:40 AM 1-23-2007_


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Luxury Package vs. Sport Package? (Small5)*

Originally I ordered the Luxury package cause I liked the wood trim much better then the aluminum trim. But I went back a month later and changed my order to the Sport Package so I could get the shifter paddles on the steering wheel for the DSG trans. Seems the Paddles only came with the Sport Package and I felt that was more important. 
Heated seats come with either package.


----------



## _Rick_V_ (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Luxury Package vs. Sport Package? (lobeck)*

The added differences between the the Luxury and Sport packages are nearly identical, and mainly effects the styling of the car, versus actual performance tweaks. The major differences are (I'll refrain from commenting on my preferences, because it really is a personal choice and nothing more):
- *Wood versus Brushed Aluminum trim*: Effects the look of the interior of your car, and is strictly a personal choice.
- *Sport versus Luxury seats*: The sport seats have higher side bolsters than the luxury seats. Other than that, they both offer about the same cushioning and support, and felt equally comfortable.
- *Race-inspired Tiptronic Paddles*. The sport package has 'em, the Luxury package doesn't. Both packages have tiptronic on the center console shifter. The paddles can be fun if you enjoy down-shifting or perhaps enjoy anticipating curves on that back country road. However, both cars share the exact same engine and transmission and gearing, and is perfectly peppy and willing to down-shift as needed when stepping on the gas.
- *Wheel Style*: The tires are identical on both packages, it comes down simply to the style (look) of the wheel itself.
- *Suspension*: The Sport package, in theory, has a tighter suspension. However, after driving the two back to back, it's almost hard to distinguish between the two. The Luxury felt just _slightly_ more forgiving.

Other than that, the car is nearly identical with either package. The gauges are the same, the layout is the same, the features are the same. It really comes down to "style". Much like picking your color.


----------



## _Rick_V_ (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Luxury Package vs. Sport Package? (_Rick_V_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_Rick_V_* »_(I'll refrain from commenting on my preferences, because it really is a personal choice and nothing more)


Oh, dang nab-bit! I just realized that my pick is in my signature! So much from impartial! LOL!


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Luxury Package vs. Sport Package? (lobeck)*

We picked the sport. there's not much difference in the packages except the wheels (Le Mans vs Auvignon), tires (Goodyear vs Michelin), interior (wood vs aluminum and slightly softer seats in the luxury package and paddle shifters in the sport) and of course the sport suspension on the sport. If you like you can order the 18" wheel and tire combo if you like for another $400 on the sport (only). We have had ours for 4 months and it gets to be more fun to drive each time. The ride and handling are good. The seats were great (we did a 1500 mile trip and the only complaint was getting jabbed in the butt with my wallet). Either way you go you will enjoy the ride. 
Andy


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Luxury Package vs. Sport Package? (cb391)*

Paddle shifters. Definitely paddle shifters


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Luxury Package vs. Sport Package? (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_Paddle shifters. Definitely paddle shifters









ahh, i beg to differ but manual transmission Definitely, Definitely manual transmission


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Luxury Package vs. Sport Package? (Small5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Small5* »_
ahh, i beg to differ but manual transmission Definitely, Definitely manual transmission









For clarification, a manual can neither be had on the 3.2 nor the Luxury Package, but you can get it on the Sport Package.



_Modified by flheat at 6:11 AM 1-23-2007_


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

There is also the 2.0T package option.
for almost the same price you get Vynil seats instead of leather, black trim inside where the wood or aluminum would go, regular windshiled wiper instead of aouto ,manual light swich, manual passenger seat, and no steering wheel controls , BUT in includes wad of bills totalling $3500+ plus tax, which is what you save for precinding of these feaures.
Although not for everybody, this option exists and is worth considering. The car still inclues power driver seat, heated front seats, power locks and windows, power mirrors, floor mats, full function MDF, etc,etc. 
I know is not one of the options you were looking for, but worth considering.
Whatever you pick, I hope you enjoy your Eos if you so choose to buy one !!


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Luxury Package vs. Sport Package? (flheat)*

oh, i completely understand. that's why i chose the sport package above all...
but stick shift still > paddles. haha.
i'm not trying to start n argument, i just love driving manual.


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Luxury Package vs. Sport Package? (Small5)*

I got the Luxury pacakage as it was what was on the floor at the time and I liked what I saw. Sometimes it's hard to really tell what you'll like unless you get a first hand look and drive. 
I was actually thinking at first of waiting for the 3.2 motor since I had a 1.8t Jetta, and the turbo lag was quite noticable. This said car also had the sport package, and it was noticebly tighter than the non sport Jetta. However, I once owned a Toyota Supra with a lift off top (now my second favorite car







) and taking the top off made a big difference in how the car handled. If you happened across a bumby curve, the chattering and skipping was pretty dramatic. 
So the dealer had my color choice coming in soon with a 3.2 but it had the sport package and I was concerned with the suspension being too tight and it would contribute to the chattering effect. From what I have read though, this is not the case with the VW. Front wheel drive may help somewhat. Still, they didn't have any soprt package set ups on the lot and for the amount of money I was spending, I wanted to see for myself. 
At any rate, the model to be arriving also had NAV, which I think (again personal preference) is an expensive option for how often I would really put it to use (as much fun as the EOS is, I wouldn't mind getting lost







) and after all was said and done, the 3.2 would have been nearly 8K more







. Thats a lot of $$$ (nearly 25% more) for the extra ponies. Instead, I have put together a low budget NAV that can be used in many more situations, like when I load up the wife and kinds in our SUV for a summer vacation... more on this topic here...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2820753
As for paddle shifters, I have never tried them, but I consider the DSG shifter somewhat of a novelty and not real useful. Perhaps if I worked with it more I would come to like it better but let's face it, the car is going to attempt to keep you out of trouble and between the traction control, and the rev limiter, it's just not the same as driving a stick. And it's still not the same as driving a rear wheel drive. But if were serious about the true sport driving experience, I'd look elsewhere. As for providing a casual sporty and fun ride in "user friendly" package. I think the EOS hits the sweet spot dead on...

_Modified by jgermuga at 10:03 AM 1-23-2007_

_Modified by jgermuga at 10:05 AM 1-23-2007_

_Modified by jgermuga at 10:06 AM 1-23-2007_


_Modified by jgermuga at 10:10 AM 1-23-2007_


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Luxury Package vs. Sport Package? (Small5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Small5* »_
but stick shift still > paddles. haha.
i'm not trying to start n argument, i just love driving manual.

You are preaching to the choir--no argument here. I just wanted to point out a key difference in the sport package vs. luxury package. I am loving my manual.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Luxury Package vs. Sport Package? (Small5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Small5* »_ahh, i beg to differ but manual transmission Definitely, Definitely manual transmission









That would be the case if it were not for two reasons:
1. stop and go traffic
2. there is no way in the world I will ever try to teach my wife how to use a manual transmission again. Nope. No way. Ain't gonna happen


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Luxury Package vs. Sport Package? (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_...there is no way in the world I will ever try to teach my wife how to use a manual transmission again. Nope. No way. Ain't gonna happen... 

My guess is that the difficulties you had are not so much a male-female issue but an age-related issue. In other words, chances are that your wife was an adult when you tried to teach her how to use the standard transmission.
I encounter this same issue in the work I do training pilots when crews are making a transition from 'steam gauges' (conventional analog instruments) to electronic flat panel systems. In general, the younger the pilot is, the easier it is to train them. In fact, I won a lot of steak dinners many years back when I managed a simulator training facility - I used to bet people that I could train their 12 or 13 year old child to fly an instrument approach in a large aircraft to flight test specifications in less than a half an hour. I never lost a bet, simply because the youngsters didn't have any prior habits that they needed to 'un-learn' - all they had to do was learn and apply new skills.
It was always fun to collect on those bets. The little kids liked it too.
Michael


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Luxury Package vs. Sport Package? (PanEuropean)*

I've always had a manual, but I know I can never hope to match the smoothness and performance of the DSG (even without looking at the actual numbers)....


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Luxury Package vs. Sport Package? (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_
. there is no way in the world I will ever try to teach my wife how to use a manual transmission again. Nope. No way. Ain't gonna happen









Now here's a little reversal - my husband can't drive a stick and I've driven it since I got my license! He wanted me to reach him on my brand new Crossfire!!! Hell no!! He'd never get it since he's not a techie but a typical white collar sales guy who doesn't get along too well with that Hispanic guy "Manuel Labor" ( his joke not mine).
I agree with Michael though, if you learn it while you're young it doesn't matter male or female.
In Germany every woman getting her license can drive a stick. There aren't many automatics around. And if you learn and get your driving test on an automatic you're not allowed to drive a stick!


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Luxury Package vs. Sport Package? (mark_d_drake)*

Michael, Mark
I picked up my v6 at the weekend. For the first time in many years I bought a car without my wife's input, as she had a broken foot when I was test driving a few. She's a very good driver, and, for those of you who know it, was the one who insisted on the Ford Sapphire Cosworth!
She drove the car yesterday, on twisty country roads, town traffic, dry, wet, and night driving. She was sold on the dsg (phew) and said she felt confident and safe throughout, and that it was a very smooth and enjoyable driving experience. High praise from a fussy woman (well...she picked me). We need a bashful icon btw.
John



_Modified by GurnyGub at 4:54 PM 1-24-2007_


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Luxury Package vs. Sport Package? (GurnyGub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GurnyGub* »_We need a bashful icon btw.
John
_Modified by GurnyGub at 4:54 PM 1-24-2007_


Here ya go...


----------



## scottjay99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Luxury Package vs. Sport Package? (lobeck)*

I think both the Sport and Lux packages are overpriced for what they include. Most of the upgrades are superficial or minor tweaks, not worth the $3,500 extra bucks. I ordered my 2.0T with just an automatic and neither package. 
It seems like 90% of the Eos' on dealer lots have one of the two packages. I'd bet they'd sell a bunch without either package if you didn't have to order it that way and wait. 
And the leatherette is fine. It looks like leather to me.


----------

